# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الامازيغي  اسماء المدن المغربية بالامازيغية

## امير الصمت

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وباركته 
اليوم ساقوم بطرح اسماء مدون مغربية  وما يرادفها بالأمازيغية  
1. مدينةأكادير. الاسم الأصلي. أكادير. المعنى.قلعة أو مخزن عالي الأسوار
2. مدينة كلميم. الإسم الأصلي. أكلمام. المعنى. البحيرة
3. مدينة الصويرة. الإسم الأصلي. موكدير المعنى. صاحبةالسور
4. مدينة آسفي. الإسم الأصلي. أسفي المعنى. المصب
5. مدينة أزمور. الإسم الأصلي. أزمور المعنى. ذكر شجرة الزيتون
6. مدينة الجديدة. الإسم الأصلي. مي إزغارن المعنى .صاحبة السهول
7. مدينة سطات. الإسم الأصلي. تزطا ط المعنى. الضريبة
8. مدينة سلا. الإسم الأصلي. تسلا المعنى. مرتفع
9. مدينة مراكش الإسم الأصلي أمورأواكوش المعنى. أ رض الله
10. مدينة.إفران الإسم الأصلي. إفرانالمعنى. المغارات
11. مدينة. شاون الإسم الأصلي. أسكاون المعنى. القرون
12. مدينة تادلة. الإسم الأصلي. تادلة المعنى. ربطة أو قبطة
13. مدينة تازة الإسمالأصلي. تيزي المعنى. العليا
14. مدينة.تطوان الإسم الأصلي. تطاون المعنى. العيون
15. مدينة. مليلية الإسم الأصلي. تامليلة المعنى. البيضاء
16. مدينة. طنجة الإسم الأصلي. طنجيس المعنى.زوجة زعيم أما زيغي
17. مدينة. أزرو الإسم الأصلي. أزرو المعنى. الصخرة أو الحجرة
18. مدينة. تيط مليل الإسم الأصلي تيطتمليلة المعنى. العين البيضاء
19. مدينة.عين أسردون الإسم الأصلي تيط أوسردونالمعنى. عين البغل
20. مدينة.تارودانت .الإسم الأصلي ترو تدانت المعنى أثمرت الشجرة
21. مدينة تندوف.الإسم الأصلي .إتن تضوفت.المعنى .إ بتعد وراقب
22. مدينة نواكشوط.الإسم الأصلي .أنوأوكشوض المعنى .بئر الخشب
23. مدينةتاوريرت.الإسم الأصلي تاوريرت.المعنى الثلة
24. مدينة أصيلا. الإسم الأصلي أزيلا.المعنى الجميلة
25. مدينة أكدز.الإسم الأصلي أكدز.المعنى السوق  
26. مدينة أرفود.الإسم الأصلي أرأفود.المعنى حتى الركبة
27. مدينة تنمل .الإسم الأصلي تنمل المعنى المدرسة
28.مدينة تفاريتي. الاسم الأصلي تفرتين المعنى مخازن الحبوب
29.مدينة وارزازت.الاسم الأصلي وارزازات المعنى عديم الضوضاء
30.مدينة زاكورة .الاسم الاصلي تزكارت المعنى شجرة قصيرة كثيفة الاوراق والاشواك
31.مدينة ميدلت .الاسم الاصلي تمدولت المعنى غطاء صوفي مزركش خاص بأهل المنطقة
32.مدينة صفرو.الاسم الاصلي أصفراو المعنى منطقة مقعرة
33.مدينة مكناس الإسم الاصلي أمكناسن المعنى اسم قبائل أمازيغية من أهل المنطقة
34.مدينة أمز ميز الإسم الاصلي أمز أميز المعنى خذ حفنتك أو مدك من شعير أو غير ذالك
35. مدينة فضالة الاسم الاصلي تفظن المعنى البحيرة
36.مدينة تيط الأثرية بمنطقة دوكالة الإسم الاصلي تيط المعنى العين
37.مدينة تيط مليل الإسم الاصلي تيط مليل المعنى العين البيضاء
38.مدينة بويزكارن الأسم الاصلي بويزكارن المعنى صاحب حبال
39.مدينة الدارالبيضاء الإسم الاصلي أنفا المعنى القمة
40.مدينة كرسيف الإسم الاصلي كر إسافن المعنى بين الوديان
41.مدينة تطوان الاسم الاصلي تطاوين المعنى العيون
42.مدينة تيفلت الاسم الاصلي تيفلت المعنى الصفيحة
43.مدينة أكدال الاسم الاصلي أكدال المعنى مجال محضور ويقال كذلك أشدير أو أجدير
44.مدينة تونات الاسم الاصلي تونات المعنى العقبة ويقال كذلك تسونت
45.مدينة أزيلال الاسم الاصلي أزيلال المعنى الممر
46.مدينة تنغير الاسم الاصلي دو يغير المعنى تحت الكتف
47.مدينة وجدة الاسم الاصلي ثيوجدا المعنى نبات السدرة
48. مدينة زاكورة الاسم الاصلي واوزاكور نسبة الى جبل واو زاكو
49 مدينة تارودانت تعني تروا-دان الأولاد ذهبوا نتيجة الفيضان 
 تحياتى للجميع تانميرت انون*

----------


## mohamed73

شكرا اخي حسين على هده المعلومات القيمة 
اكحفض ربي اكما

----------


## brucelee08

جميل شكرا

----------


## hicham_h

جيد جدا

----------


## حسام مزيكا

الله ينور

----------

